# Rat bites everytime i put my hand in the cage



## colm1603 (Jul 21, 2010)

I got 2 rats a week ago, one of them is doing fine, and always comes over to me and rarely nibbles on me. The other will bite me every time i put my hand in the cage, at the start he would come over and smell me then back off, then he started to climb over my hand and sit on my arm if i left it in the cage, now he just bites me.

At first it was just the odd nibble of the finger tips but its gradually increased to biting hard and breaking the skin, he hasn't made me bleed yet, but he has definately removed some of the skin on my knucles.

I've tried eeping but i've got a sorta deep voice and can't really do a high pitched eep so it doesn't really work all that well, he'll just back off for a second then continues to bite when i try it.

Is there any other tips to get him to stop biting? I've never had this problem before with my rats so don't really have any experience with stopping it.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Try giving him a piece of food and assuriing him you love him.


----------



## AnimatorRat (Jul 21, 2010)

Yikes! Hm... I only have experience with teaching them not to bite when biting is a problem for them OUTSIDE of the cage.

If anyone has any to share I would also be interested in hearing them!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Some rats have cage aggression. Try just putting your hand near the door, and not putting it in fast, or try to scoop up the rat.
let them sniff you, if they try to nibble try making an "eep" noise loudly to let the rat know thats bad.


----------

